# The Non Lance Henriksen Millenium



## JoanDrake (Jan 16, 2014)

As I see no equivalent search thing for tapes or dvds, and as it may have a companion book I am putting this here. If that is wrong I would appreciate a moderator moving it to the proper place, apologize, and thank them for their trouble. (Three cheers for the moderators here, the only NICE ones I've yet found on the net)


I am looking for a DVD (or maybe even VHS tape, it's that old) of a TV special series called, I think, *Millenium*.


Now, THIS IS NOT THE PARANORMAL DRAMA STARRING LANCE HENRIKSEN, rather it was a series of ten hour long histories of all the individual centuries from the 1000s to the 1900's. It was put on, I believe, in either 2000 or 1999.


I saw them all but the first three and have never seen it repeated. It was a very interesting series. It gave each century an "Age of..." name.


I've tried looking but I get buried in the Lance Henriksen one. Or _maybe_, I have the title wrong, but I don't think so


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't know if this is the correct place for this thread (I'll have to check), but in the meantime, here's a link to a website about the series. You're on your own from  there.


(Found using the google search: _history series CNN_.)


----------



## Bick (Jan 17, 2014)

Available through Amazon from various sellers.


----------



## JoanDrake (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh, wait, sorry to bother, found it, thanks to anyone who looked


Amazon.com: CNN's Millennium Boxed Set [VHS]: Millenium: Movies & TV


----------

